# Modifier TS on 99600?



## LRKoschoreck (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm looking at a claim for home health/skilled nursing. The provider (an RN) wants to bill 99600 for an initial home visit, and 99600-TS for a subsequent home visit on the same date of service. Is that correct? Does anyone have any experience with modifier TS on CPT codes?


----------

